# Anyone use Show Season Shampoo?



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I am looking for a shampoo that smells nice and rinses out well to use on the guys in pet clips. I want something gentle that is rich but cleans well. I'm looking at the show season sugar cookie or soy protein ones. I buy by the gallon and am just finishing up 3 gal of wahl stuff that I hate. Don't want to hate my next gallon. Ren's Pet Depot has free shipping right now and I'd like to take advantage of their prices. I have EZ groom crystal white in a gal for whitening baths. Just need a nice go to shampoo. I liked Biogroom econo groom but want a different smell!
Thanks for advice!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have used Show Season this past year. For Fleas I love Pro- Tek 3, for Medicated the Soothe. I have some Clean right now that my friend gave to me & it to me smells like Bubble gum so not my favorite but it works. I also use a recirculator & to much suds for my taste BUT it is a good seller. I have heard good things with the Sugar Cookie & the Lavender or is it Chamomille? I have used the 84:1 & it has a good smell but I used the same dilution ratio as a 16:1. I didn't like the "System" shampoo. I have the "Texturizer" right now but don't find it does anything but clean. I have used the "White" & find it does a fine job but get's no whiter than regular shampoo. I would though get the Result Rinse since I find it really usuful if doing a good deal of scissoring on longer coats.

My favorite for LONG lasting Scent is the Quadraped Shampoo the "Protein" is my favorite. 

I think my next purchase of shampoo will be with Nootie- I got all 6 of their samples & really enjoyed their scents & they cleaned well & the $ is right. I will end up with the Cherry Blossom, Cucumber Melon & the Hypo- lime. I have yet to be impressed with any Hypo until now so I will get some.

I do realize you are in Canada so not sure what you have available. I have heard that Faux Paws shampoo is awesome but have not yet tried it. Current groomer came up with the line & has had rave reviews in the Groomer Facebook pages.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I have heard that Faux Paws shampoo is awesome but have not yet tried it. Current groomer came up with the line & has had rave reviews in the Groomer Facebook pages.



I haven't use the other shampoos mentioned, but I've been using the Faux Paws whitening/brightening. I really like it. It's a clear purple shampoo. I dilute for the body (I think dilution is 32:1) and use it straight for the head. It doesn't turn the coat purple like some whitening shampoos. Has a hint of coconut for the scent. It lathers very well and washes off really well. I am very happy with it.

I have some samples of Pure Paws volumizing, reconstructuring , oatmeal & aloe, and whitening shampoos. I plan to try the volumizing on my dog's TK to see if there's a difference.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Show Season makes some really great stuff...I love their dirty dog shampoo, the clean stuff smells great and does a good cleaning job, the results rinse is a must-have in any salon, it's a lot like the CC "after bath" but i prefer the results rinse, especially through a bathing system! It does wonders for bichons and poodles..anything that requires fluff drying. The only conditioner I like of theirs is the chrome conditioner..but i usually use cure care from Sallys ($5 a gallon and it's one of the best things i've found for dogs).


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I use show season. I currently use 84:1, true tearless, clarify, result rinse, protek (on the kitties), oatmeal.... I know Im missing some. EZ groom whitening, and I will be trying the Faux Paws shampoo also.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I hate getting stuck with a gallon of something I hate the smell of and doesn't work well. There is a lot of stuff available at the dog shows but not as good for prices as online. So looking for something from that Ren's sells.


----------

